# Went all-girls sailing this past weekend...



## Mareld (Mar 21, 2007)

Just wanted to brag to someone that I went sailing with an all female crew this past weekend, on my boat with me as a skipper.

And not just any female crew either...
It was me and my 4 year old daughter + another woman and her daughters of 7 and 9 years!

We did great and had a good time!

I am working up my confidence towards single-handling...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Good for you. Sailing is more about knowing what you're doing than a matter of muscles (though they can come in handy). Keep at it, I'm sure you'll meet your goal.

_Currently at 35 01 29 N 76 41 43 W_


----------



## morganmike (Oct 31, 2006)

A bunch of Swedish chicks in a boat?!? Ohhhhh man, where are the photos???


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Glad to hear it... and congratulations.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I took my 14 year old daughter and 2 of her friends sailing yesterday. They raised the main and tended the jib on the first few tacks while the old man steered. Then they took turns steering while I worked the sails. We had a great afternoon out on the water, the girls were grinning ear to ear when we got back to the marina.


----------



## Sialia (Feb 14, 2006)

That's great news! Keep at it and you will succeed. 

One year, when my wife and I were sailing, I got very sick from some bug contracted onshore and could not help for about 36 hours. During this time, my wife was forced to singlhand the boat in rough ocean conditions. Although it was scary at first for her, she did great. It's now one of the experiences she remembers with some pride. And rightly so!

Good luck with your goals!


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrates! It is soo wonderful to hear that you had a mother daughter out sailing. Best times and full of live time memories. I am sure the girls will remember it forever and would want to do it again. As far as single handling the boat, it will come with time and confidence. Just keep going out on the water. Next time tell the person who you are going out with next not to do anything and just be a safety observer. You do everything! You will figure it out and find it is not a big deal. 
Melissa


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

A few weeks ago during the 200 / 2 regatta, (200 mile with only 2 crew non stop) a girls team grounded in the Devils Mouth (Boca do Inferno), near my marina in cascais. Its really treatchorous there. The winds are allways strong and there are big swells and currents. They decided to get near the coast, to avoid the 40kt winds 1 mile off the coast...got sucked in...

They were OK but the boat sunk. I have respect fot girls that sail.


----------



## Mareld (Mar 21, 2007)

*Thanks for all kind words!*

It's nice to feel the support!

We had a nice weekend, started off with sleeping on the boat in the marina on Friday night to get a fresh start in the morning.
On Saturday we motored out from the marina and then sailed for about 2 hrs to a harbour on an island nearby where we met up with another boat.
Made a perfekt entry into the harbour with the anchor in the stern and tied to the dock in the bow.

Slept there on the Saturday night and motored home to the home marina on Sunday (NO wind).

I was very happy with all maneuvers and the girls were excited!

I have been single handling for quite a bit but with my husband on board, doing other things like making lunch or playing with our daughter, so feel pretty confident about that. It's the going into harbours and docking that I need to practise on doing by myself...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Mareld-

You do know that you were right in waiting until saturday to sail off.... since you're not supposed to start voyages on a friday...bad luck...


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Congrats on the sail. As for singlehanding, the hardest parts are leaving and then re-entering the slip. Otherwise take things slow and easy. it will take some time to work out how you want to do things, but it will come. I really enjoy singlehanding, so go for it.


----------

